
New video element Policies in iOS 10 (safari will allow autoplay if no sound) - chriswwweb
https://webkit.org/blog/6784/
======
chriswwweb
Apple will honor the autoplay attribute on the html5 video element starting
with iOS 10.

In their example they state that this will allow animated gifs that got
converted into a video to autoplay.

But this is also interesting for developers like me that use a video as
background on their landing page, because previously the video would not
autoplay until the user clicks somewhere, now with sound turned off the video
will autoplay, at least on iOS > 9.

I also guess this is good news for Facebook that has more and more videos in a
users timeline which can't autplay on iOS. Now they will autoplay in iOS > 9,
as Facebook turns the sound off by default anyway.

